
Rube Goldberg Exercise Bike is also a back-scratcher, fan, and cookie dispenser - bookofjoe
https://www.washingtonpost.com/entertainment/a-retired-engineers-latest-sculpture-is-a-bicycle-back-scratcher-and-cookie-dispenser--all-in-one/2020/08/26/b4c1dcb6-e3f3-11ea-8181-606e603bb1c4_story.html
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/M1LQB](https://archive.vn/M1LQB)

